# Stanford Symphonies - Vote for your favourite



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Symphonies
No. 1 in B flat major (1876)
No. 2 in D minor, "Elegiac" (1882)
No. 3 in F minor, "Irish", Op. 28 (1887)
No. 4 in F major, Op. 31 (1888) [1]
No. 5 in D major, "L'Allegro ed il Pensieroso", Op. 56 (1894)
No. 6 in E flat major, "In Memoriam G. F. Watts", Op. 94 (1905) [1]
No. 7 in D minor, Op. 124 (1911)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I like them all (and have them on CD: the Chandos series), but if I could pick just one, I'd go for the 3d.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Love love love the Finale of Fifth Symphony! So, naturally enough, I voted for Stanford's 5


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd go for No.3 as well. They are all good (although I prefer Parry's)......


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

No. 3 ("Irish")......


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Too bad the Stanford symphonies are so little known, but as musical as they are, wonderfully orchestrated, tuneful, optimistic and full of life, they just can't compare to the greater works of their era. The 3rd though would make a nice work for a St. Patrick's Day concert.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Fifth and Sixth. The slow movement from the latter is to die for!


----------

